# I Have A Scholarship Coming Up



## lumpia (Sep 21, 2002)

Dear Friends,

In my absence from ChefTalk I have been working on my goal to become a professional chef. I belong to the Women Chefs & Restaurateurs organization, and they are having a scholarship program coming up. Part of the program is that each Beginning Professional member has to be paired up with another member so that it will be what is called the "Mentorship Program".

My mentor suggested a number of culinary organizations to look into. They all look really interesting, and I have been searching each of them throughly to see which organization will be able to help me the most in my culinary pursuit. I went to Johnson and Wales University in Denver the other day, just for a tour, but great was my surprise when they started an application process for an entrance into the Fall Semester!

So, basically, last week was a hectic week for me in trying to make the right decision as to which program will work best for me. The other organization I have been going to for my culinary education is called "The Colorado Chefs Association", and part of the program is called "Earn While You Learn", something that JWU doesn't have. JWU has a "Work-Study" program, but I am more interested in working while I am in school so that I can pay my way through school, plus the Colorado Chefs Association culinary program is an internship, all my books and uniforms are covered in the tuition costs, and I am going to be working while I am in school.

My final decision is to stick with the Colorado Chefs Association Program. I have been to interviews with chefs to see which restaurant would be willing to let me work for them so that I can learn both from school and from books. Just one or the other rarely helps me; I have to have both. The program for this Association costs less than JWU and students have a three-year program with hands-on learning.

So, all in all, in the near future, I am going to be working for a chef here in one of the local golf courses (called "Pinehurst Country Club") and be attending culinary school in Lakewood, Colorado. I am very happy to see my culinary dream coming true.:bounce: If you'd like, I can keep a journal and keep you posted on my progress.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

If you don't keep us posted we'll be upset with you!  Good luck in your endeavor and keep dropping in on CT!


----------



## lumpia (Sep 21, 2002)

LOL, don't worry, I'll drop in as much as I can, when time permits. I was supposed to see Pinehurst yesterday for the job interview; Colorado just had one of it's worst snowstorms, so no one could go out, as we were all snowed in.  I called the chefs just now to apologize and realized that they too had been snowed in. But we are going to try to meet again at a more convenient time. Until then, I am going to keep trying to see them. I'll let you know what happens after the interview.


----------

